# Source GYMLAB



## Tman (Dec 2, 2015)

What's up brothas,

   Has anyone heard of or experience with GYMLAB? I'm thinking from roidsource. . Asking for a buddy.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 2, 2015)

Asking for a buddy ? Hahaha come on dude lol, no never heard of em


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 2, 2015)

Roidsource.com sounds legit.  Anything with roids in the web site name has to be good stuff!!  BTW I have a friend that wants to sell you a bridge....


----------



## Tman (Dec 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Asking for a buddy ? Hahaha come on dude lol, no never heard of em



no lie homie.. i got mine own... that's what I told him never heard is an if it came from a website it might be bunk...lol


----------



## Tman (Dec 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Asking for a buddy ? Hahaha come on dude lol, no never heard of em



no lie homie.. i got mine own... that's what I told him never heard is an if it came from a website it might be bunk...lol


----------



## Tman (Dec 2, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Roidsource.com sounds legit.  Anything with roids in the web site name has to be good stuff!!  BTW I have a friend that wants to sell you a bridge....



is the bridge legit!!! Lol


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 2, 2015)

Yep the Ben Franklin renamed Beefcake bridge is for sale!!!


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Asking for a buddy ? Hahaha come on dude lol, no never heard of em



Jeezus Red! When did you get mean?  You been following Herms diet?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

DF said:


> Jeezus Red! When did you get mean?  You been following Herms diet?



Yeah no shit red you dick

You're off the team!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2015)

DF said:


> Jeezus Red! When did you get mean?  You been following Herms diet?



I sent him some tren.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 2, 2015)

Red's always been a dick. Not sure where you guys have been.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I sent him some tren.



Pusher........


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 2, 2015)

It's BC the Pats lost I'm so mad at the refs , my hatred runs deep and is spilling over


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 2, 2015)

DF said:


> Jeezus Red! When did you get mean?  You been following Herms diet?



If you would quit pussy footin and get rid of Jol this wouldn't of happened


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> If you would quit pussy footin and get rid of Jol this wouldn't of happened



Jol is missing.

<.<  >.>


----------

